# Can you say WOW?



## Viper_SA (27/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/21)

Way back when gearshifts was still done the old-fashioned way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Raindance (4/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Way back when gearshifts was still done the old-fashioned way



Watching that got my fizzy bit fizzing! Thanks @Viper_SA !

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/21)

On May the 1st 1994 Tamburello took what only God could give 
Ayrton Senna at his very best

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Way back when gearshifts was still done the old-fashioned way



Now THATS racing. 
I dont even watch F1 anymore. Its a bloody skylectrix

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (13/4/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Now THATS racing.
> I dont even watch F1 anymore. Its a bloody skylectrix



After Senna's death it wsa hard for me to watch, but I loved the Hakkinen/Schumacher duels. When Hakkinen retired I lost interest. Don't read anything wrong into this, but when my team, McLaren, signed a "windgat" like Hamilton I gave up watching. I just can't like the guy. So I only started watching again last year. Missed out on many years of racing. Quite enjoying the fight that Verstappen is bringing to Hamilton and Mercedes though, and having Ricardo in a McLaren is good for me. He brings back some of the old days' "fun factor" to the sport. I remember Hakkinen on his monocycle up and down the pit lane. Good old days.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/4/21)

I remember watching this move live and jumping out of my seat when Hakkinen too Schumacher after a flat-out Eu Rouge section!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I remember watching this move live and jumping out of my seat when Hakkinen too Schumacher after a flat-out Eu Rouge section!



Now THATS racing. Not the diluted excuse of GP that we have today.

When Talent shined, not the make of the car

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Raindance (17/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I remember watching this move live and jumping out of my seat when Hakkinen too Schumacher after a flat-out Eu Rouge section!



Flat out through the corners at the back, balls of steel!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Viper_SA (18/11/21)

https://youtube.com/shorts/HXd4zKmQeHQ?feature=share

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (18/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Way back when gearshifts was still done the old-fashioned way

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)




----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

The reason I gave up Motor(car) racing;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


>




The final moments of one the best there ever was. I still tear up when I see this.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


>



I won't select "Winner", as this was the end of a legend

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The reason I gave up Motor(car) racing;



Sorry bro.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


> Sorry bro.


It's all good ... I not only survived, I evolved, with my life changing for the better  ... I still race off road bikes tho'

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (24/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The reason I gave up Motor(car) racing;



Can't make out the written parts, but that looks hectic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's all good ... I not only survived, I evolved, with my life changing for the better  ... I still race off road bikes tho'


That's why it's called bikers. Dust off and get back up on there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> It's all good ... I not only survived, I evolved, with my life changing for the better  ... I still race off road bikes tho'



I never owned my own bike.
I owned a few bicycles. Always borrowed bikes.
Last week I took a buddies bike around the block. Nothing fancy just a small semi off road. He held on to the helmet and I figured you only need one if you crash anyways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Can't make out the written parts, but that looks hectic



I'll have to remove the newspaper from the frame in my garage to get a better pic of the text for you

It certainly was friggen hectic ... Bruce Kernick tried to overtake me on the inside of the original Kyalami Clubhouse corner, and slid into me, and as his wheels touched mine, he was catapulted at his, plus my speed, (that was a +-180Km/hr corner), 360Km/hr over my head, ripping off my left back suspension, (if you look carefully you'll see my left back wheel at some 45 degrees), and I went into a spin ending up on the exit line hidden by the crash barrier, Basil Mann managed to nip past me nanoseconds before the spinning happened, with the rest of the field coming around the corner and suddenly seeing me directly in front of them ... and the f#$% fest continued ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/11/21)

Resistance said:


> I never owned my own bike.
> I owned a few bicycles. Always borrowed bikes.
> Last week I took a buddies bike around the block. Nothing fancy just a small semi off road. He held on to the helmet and I figured you only need one if you crash anyways


It's funny ... until you smack something , as I have a few times too many

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

